
Ask HN: Deploying a web app to a VPS in 2017 - ollieco
I am a looking to deploy a small web application to a VPS that I bought.<p>I was hoping to learn a bit about devops in the process (instead of relying on a PaaS like Heroku) but the ecosystem seems overwhelming. There seems to be a large number of moving parts - Docker, Kubernetes etc.<p>What are some of the simpler options to deploy web apps to a VPS?
======
pocketgophers
My site, [https://pocketgophers.com](https://pocketgophers.com), is written in
Go and deployed on a single VPS. I described my setup at
[https://forum.golangbridge.org/t/best-go-dev-deployment-
envi...](https://forum.golangbridge.org/t/best-go-dev-deployment-
environment/4978/2?u=nathankerr)

------
dsy_oi
I think you should use dokku[1], which is the simplest if you want to deploy
on a VPS. Kubernetes, ECS are multi-node solutions and may not be ideal for
you now.

[1]: [https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku)

------
sanswork
It really depends on what the webapp is developed in.

~~~
ollieco
It is written in Go (Golang).

~~~
sanswork
stick the executible on the server with nginx in front of it for the easiest
setup.

